# Buttermilk for baking



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I like to have buttermilk on hand for baking, and I have extra goat milk so I am thinking of making my own.. Here are some questions:

Do I need to buy the cultures? I also think that you can buy store bought buttermilk from the store and use that? I have read that adding lemon juice to milk will make a "buttermilk substitute". Is that my best option? We will not be drinking it, just using it in recipes..Thanks for any advice!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

store bought cultured buttermilk works great. Use 2 T. buttermilk per quart of milk. Heat milk to 180*F, cool to 73*F to 77*F, stir in buttermilk and incubate 12 or more hours.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

goatsareus said:


> store bought cultured buttermilk works great. Use 2 T. buttermilk per quart of milk. Heat milk to 180*F, cool to 73*F to 77*F, stir in buttermilk and incubate 12 or more hours.


So alot like yogurt.. Do you use raw milk?

This might be a stupid question, but if I use the store bought for the culture can I freeze the remainder for future use? I really only need a quart or two a week..I just hate buying it from the store when I have goat milk..


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Nivensfamily said:


> So alot like yogurt.. Do you use raw milk?
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but if I use the store bought for the culture can I freeze the remainder for future use? I really only need a quart or two a week..I just hate buying it from the store when I have goat milk..


yes, I start with raw goats milk. Just make a quart at a time and reculture when that is about gone. I also use buttermilk in baking a lot.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Nivensfamily

I make butter all the time and use the buttermilk to make sour cream .

the butter milk the I get from my buttermaking I just let is self start in a bottle on the kitchen bench, but store bought is find for a starter. 

or you can do this if your not into butter that much or you only had a little cream
Easy Buttermilk Recipe 
Ingredients 
1 cup Cream 
2 cups Water 
Procedure 
Pour the cream in a blender and beat for about 4 minute. 
Add water constantly, while blending the cream. 
Process the cream for another 30 seconds. 
You will get a liquid that will contain both butter and buttermilk. 
Separate the butter from the liquid. 
The liquid left behind is buttermilk

hope this helps.MM



Nivensfamily said:


> I like to have buttermilk on hand for baking, and I have extra goat milk so I am thinking of making my own.. Here are some questions:
> 
> Do I need to buy the cultures? I also think that you can buy store bought buttermilk from the store and use that? I have read that adding lemon juice to milk will make a "buttermilk substitute". Is that my best option? We will not be drinking it, just using it in recipes..Thanks for any advice!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I sometimes use a buttermilk substitute when I'm baking.

Take a one cup measuring cup
Pour in a TBSP of vinegar or lemon juice
Fill the measure up to 1 cup
Stir it well and let sit for about 10 minutes to thicken.
Viola' you have a buttermilk sub that works great in a pinch.


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

I make buttermilk every week or so. I started with store bought buttermilk and divided in muffin tins and froze it. Then, when I need it I put one in a quart jar, fill with milk and let it sit on the counter until thick. Now, when I am getting low in the jar, I just refill with milk, stir and let it sit. I don't heat it up like I do for yogurt. In the winter it doesn't seem to set as well so I use my yogurt maker to keep it good and warm.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi Nivensfamily
> 
> I make butter all the time and use the buttermilk to make sour cream .
> 
> ...


Ok...please bear with me. I will have my first goat's milk next year.

1. Goat's milk has cream? Just like cow's milk? (feeling blonde for asking)
2. The butter is usable?


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

shining said:


> I make buttermilk every week or so. I started with store bought buttermilk and divided in muffin tins and froze it. Then, when I need it I put one in a quart jar, fill with milk and let it sit on the counter until thick. Now, when I am getting low in the jar, I just refill with milk, stir and let it sit. I don't heat it up like I do for yogurt. In the winter it doesn't seem to set as well so I use my yogurt maker to keep it good and warm.


Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for. Wasnt sure if the cultures would still be "good" after freezing. When you add milk to the frozen culture, are you using chilled or fresh from the cow/goat milk? Or does it matter?? About how long do you usually let it set out until it thickens?


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

I usually add chilled milk to the frozen culture because it's quicker for me (no fresh milk here). But, if I want to speed up the process, I'll heat it a little before adding. So, if I were you, I'd add it fresh before chilling, but I don't know why it would matter either way. It will just take longer to get to a warm enough temperature if you start with chilled. As far as time till thick, that varies with room temperature. When it's warm in here, maybe 12 hours or so? I have let it go over 24 hours, though. And I do use a yogurt maker during colder months to get it nice and thick.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I make buttermilk ny putting 2-3 Tbsp of storebought, cultured buttermilk in a quart canning jar. I fill the jar up with milk and let it sit overnight. I cover the jar with waxpaper and a canning band and poke an x in the top to let it breathe. Then refrigerate and use. You can freeze buttermilk.


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

To make a quick "sour" milk for a recipe, you can add a teaspoon of white vinegar to a cup of cow's milk. If you have raw cow's milk, you can use the cream off the top to make butter and in turn will have buttermilk. I've never tried it with goat's milk, though. I'll have to tell you how it comes out when I start milking my goat.


----------

